# captnron



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

check yer PM's~

L.R.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

2 days and no replies?


does this section of the forum still work? :


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am pretty sure Ron prefers email to: [email protected]

He should be pretty quick to respond if you contact him there.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

10-4 thanks Tom- If I had a number I would just call him.

L.R.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

> 2 days and no replies?
> 
> 
> does this section of the forum still work?  :


I replied yesterday @ 05:17:23. (9 hours)  Please check your PM's.

Thanks Tom.  Yes I prefer that business done through my business e-mail or phone.  Check out my sig


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

that Ron gets around for an old guy,
..


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> that Ron gets around for an old guy,
> ..



And around, and around, and around! [smiley=eek2.gif]


----------

